# New dwarf shrimp.. finally !



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I've finally got more shrimp. A few ghost shrimp, mainly because they are cheaper, and I find them kind of cute, six larger ones that BAs calls Blue Claw Whisker Shrimp.. though I am fairly sure they are Indian Whisker Shrimp, and the blue colour is not strong..but all the females are full of eggs, so with any luck I might have some babies. And I got some Snowballs from Jesse, some are newborns, others about half grown, very cute, and I'm going to put them into the net breeder until they've grown a bit more.. and keep the babies in there until they are large enough not to be snack food.. only have kuhli loaches, but I imagine they'd eat baby shrimp.. and I'm sure the danios would. Only two of those, if they don't get on with the new shrimp, I may sell them.. I mainly want shrimp in a planted tank. Currently dripping water into their bags.. hope I'm doing it properly. Going to get a TDS meter asap, since it seems to be an important issue for shrimp, if indeed not for all fishes too. I got six loaches two days ago, 3 DOA.. and of the 3 left, another was dead today. The first 3 were replaced under the guarantee and the fourth will be too.. but now I am thinking I should have drip acclimated them too. So wish me luck.. my venture into dwarf shrimp keeping is under way.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, they're in the tank.. so far, so good, I hope. I dripped them for about 2 and a half hours.. I hope it was enough. The whisker shrimp.. two males and four females with eggs, are already amusing. I dropped in a few pellets for the loaches, and a shrimp promptly grabbed one and started carrying it around.. it hasn't even begun to dissolve yet, but I guess they're hopeful critters. Very active little guys, and the boys have already faced off a couple of times over a pellet. Maybe they'll claim opposite ends of the tank ? Put the ghosts and snowballs in a net breeder, they'll be safer there for now, even the ghosts aren't half the size of the whiskers. But it's 30 G so I hope there's sufficient room for everybody to get along. Guess I'll find out. Got a bunch more plants so there's lots of places to hide and feed for them.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Shrimps are so much fun to watch. Some of these shrimps have a larval stage, I think ghost shrimps do but since I never kept them so never tried to find out.

Not sure if it's the same kind, here is some info http://www.planetinverts.com/ghost_glass_grass_shrimp.html.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I guess I will find out since nearly all the female ghosts are carrying eggs.. and all the whisker ones are.. I can see eggs below the body, does she carry them on her legs ? They keep fanning the legs and I can see the eggs moving. I know they would be close to hatching when I can see eyes.. think that's going to be awhile. But am I correct that the eggs form inside the body, then get dropped down lower to be carried outside ? Is that when they are referred to as berried ?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Checked the link.. could be the same.. though I have read elsewhere that there are several species being sold as 'ghost' shrimp and not all have the same habits. But since they mainly used for feeders, there isn't much known about them. Mine are sure active. All but two escaped the net breeder overnight.. thinking on that, shouldn't have left them in it, they probably ate the newborn snowballs.. but even a couple of those escaped the breeder. I put a top on it this morning to prevent further egress or ingress.. found one of the danios in it while I was checking.. think he just popped in so I popped him right out again. They don't bother the adult shrimp that I can see but they would surely eat baby ones. Another dead loach this morning too.. makes five of the first six dead in three days. I will most surely drip acclimate their replacements.. as it seems to have worked well for the shrimp. Hard to see everywhere in a 30 G with as much landscaping as mine, but so far, no dead shrimp. sigh of relief !!


----------

